
Adobe Scientist @ India: Advice to Young Programmers, A Speech A - mmpcse
http://hitechstartups.wordpress.com/2007/07/26/adobe-scientist-india-advice-to-young-programmers-a-speech/
======
StStartup
The original text:

<http://www.scribd.com/doc/210467/Speech-by-Alex-Stepanov>

------
sabhishek
well said.

